# Sigma 17-70mm f2.8/4 with OS on canon



## jaomul (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi all,
I am looking to update my kit lens and hear good things about this Sigma. I don't really want to start a vs thread, but was wondering at about the 50mm focal length what the wide open f/stop is. I cant find this on google and where I live I wont have the option of trying it out, it will be a case of ordering this lens and taking it. This info will help me decide whether to go fo it or the 17-50 sigma or maybe the 18-50 tamron with the 2,8 throughout. I would prefer the flexibility of the longer focal length but if the shoter range is much faster it may be a better option.


----------



## mrelsewhere (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't have any personal experience with the lens, but among Amazon buyers, the Sigma 17-70mm isn't exactly a favorite. Apparently there are AF issues...Personally, I'm saving up for the well-reviewed Canon EF-S 15-85mm f/3.5-5.6.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Oct 23, 2011)

jaomul I believe there are two options, one with 2.8 throughout and one where it goes up to like 5.  The look very different.  I have had both attached to my camera and the 2.8 throughout was really nice, I liked it more than the tamron.  I think it will be my next lens, if I remember correctly it was like $600USD.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 23, 2011)

Wide open using no zoom it's f/2.8. As you begin to zoom the widest aperture increases until at the longest zoom it's f/4. 
It's not a well loved lens. Personally I wouldn't do it. Then again there are only about 3 variable aperture lenses that I would use and they are all name brand. 
I have the 17-50 tamron and it's a good, sharp lens. The Tamron 28-75 is better overall. The 17-50 range will not transfer if you are upgrading to full frame later on. 
I also find that when I use the 17mm end I get myself into trouble with the distortion that comes from that wide a lens. 
Sigma makes the 24-70 OS that is definitely better than the one  you are looking at by a LONG shot.


----------



## Nod (Oct 23, 2011)

I have this lens Sigma 17-70 f2.8/4.5 D DC marco and the f stops are: @17mm-2.8, @ 24mm-3.2, @ 35mm-3.5, @ 50mm-4 and at 70mm-4.5  Hope this helps you.  Dyxum give this lens a 4.43 out of 5 for a rating. It is a VERY sharp lens and I've been using it for my vacation  lens.  There is also a Sigma 17-70 f2.8/4 DC Macro OS HSM which is rated at 4.33 but from what I've heard it is not as good as the 2.8/4.5.  Check out KEH for a used one.  They are a good company and can be trusted for used equipment.


----------



## jaomul (Oct 23, 2011)

Thank you all for your help on this one. 
Nod, thats exactly the type of info I was looking for


----------

